# Cat spay - infected incision site?



## Krystalily (Jul 13, 2006)

Well, we got a new cat. Lady Bug. I am not sure if I wrote here about her, but she is totally 100% a rebellious princess!

We got her spayed last monday (almost a week and a half ago). Tomorrow she goes in to get her stitches removed. Me, being the ever anxious paranoid mom of "is this infected?? Is this infected?? Is this infected??", drove my husband crazy with "the wound is pink. It's getting infected. We need to put her in her comfy cone" statements. I have not been able to cone Ladybug without help so needless to say, she has not been coned despite my pleas to my husband to cone her. 

Now I find myself really wondering if it is infected. It is nothing like Andi's incision site when I had come on asking if it was infected. I got many replies saying it was not.

Well, here is that picture of when Andi had been spayed:










Here is Lady bug's:










It has dried red crusties on it, is a bit swollen, and is pretty pink but it isn't oozing anything and she has not become lethargic or been acting any differently. She still eats like a horse. It just looks like she's pulled at some of the stitches a little but they are still intact.

Any opinions? I am taking her in immediately after work tomorrow to have the vet look at her and possibly remove the stitches.

Thanks guys!! Sorry about this noob question. It must be asked at least 20x a day!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Awe, she is so cute!
It's really hard to tell from the photos but it looks like it could be a wee bit angry.
Since she's acting fine and you're going into the vet tomorrow, I wouldn't worry too much. They'll let you know when they see her and, if it is, they'll give her some antibiotics.
I know how you feel though, I've had cats my entire life but got my first girl last year. I was constantly checking her incision. Spays are way scarier than neuters! 8O


----------



## Krystalily (Jul 13, 2006)

The one where you can see the cat almost totally is Andi.

THIS is Lady Bug! (when we first got her.)

:luv 










And her now:










I am telling you, she is devious!!

I'll try not to spaz out too much about her incision as I figured one more day might not hurt, but I just want her to be healthy and happy... esp. after such a traumatic surgery!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

OMG I love the last two pics you posted of her! Did you notice her expression IS THE SAME in both photos?! 8O Urgh! She is beautiful and looks like so much fun. I hear you on the spay site, but I think it looks pretty good. It does look a little "extra pink" but it does not look "angry red" to me. That swelling, the large, hard swelling you feel under the incision site, is *normal* and it will go away after several months. She looks good to me but I bet you won't breathe a sigh of relief until you hear it from your vet.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Krystalily (Jul 13, 2006)

turns out the incision site isn't infected but it is swollen because of the inner sutures. They said to keep an eye on it though cause it could still get infected. 

My lil' girl is such a trooper! :luv


----------



## ogdred (Apr 7, 2009)

*She is so freaking cute* I can hardly stand it. Look at that face! She's got "devious" written all over her. Adorable.


----------

